
MuleSoft files for IPO - petethomas
https://www.axios.com/mulesoft-files-for-ipo-2266292276.html
======
gigatexal
Let's hope they can be profitable and not be like twitter.

From the article:

"MuleSoft reports a $50 million net loss on $188 million in revenue for 2016,
compared to a $65 million net loss on $110 million in 2015 revenue. It raised
over $250 million in total venture capital funding, from firms like Lightspeed
Venture Partners, Hummer Winblad, NEA, Sapphire Ventures, Bay Partners,
Morgenthaler, Meritech Capital and Salesforce Ventures."

Growth at the expense of revenue can work I'm not saying that it doesn't, but,
now the IPO provides VCs a way to exit, thereby leaving a company that hasn't
made any money and retail investors, as chumps, to buy up the shares.

